# I NEED HELP



## red_billy (Mar 8, 2004)

O.k. last night I am looking at my 8 inch red belly, he/she lives alone in a 45 gallon with ample filtration. I change the 15-20% of the water every 4 days. He/she eats a smelt and a popcorn shrimp once a day. Anyway I noticed a small crater like dent to the left of his eye on his forehead. Its about 2 mills in diameter and is depressed, just like a volcano top. in the center its snow white. I really haven't noticed anything at all, but I guess I could have missed it before yesterday... Could it be a healling wound from running into a filer or driftwood or is it HITH, dear lord I hope not. Is this a tell tale sign of HITH







or is it a sign of a healing wound.









This is just crap. I really love this fish. Any and or all suggestions are appreciated greately. I reeeeealllly hope one of you says, ya, "a crater like dent with a white center can signal a healing wound.









Thanks in advance for any guess, I don't have a digital camera. I get the sinking feeling that I will be returning my P to the pet shop... This had to pop up right after his fasting had ended....


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

well did ur fish have any wound at all before you noticed this?


----------



## red_billy (Mar 8, 2004)

No, no that I noticed.









I know this will be hard to tell what it is without a pic....


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Sorry but it sounds like HITH. How have your water conditions been?


----------



## red_billy (Mar 8, 2004)

I've been at fish keeping for 25 years, I don't test anymore...

HITH... really....














this sucks. I guess I'm givin' up the P game.






























I thought I kept good water. I never knew P's were suseptible to HITH.

I never knew.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

OK you don't test but do you think the water was clean or not? It may be a wound but I am guessing HITH.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im moving this to the injury forum. I wish I knew what it is, but I dont have any experience with hith. I am not convinced this is what it is though.


----------



## red_billy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think my water is clean. I change a good portion every four days and I try not to over feed.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

From your description, it does sound like HITH (yes, piranha can get them too). Without a pic though, it's hard to make a better evaluation. One of the causes of it is poor water quality (usually high nitrates) but it can also occur when their is a vitamin deficiency. It may help if you soak the food in a vitamin supplement before feeding it.


----------



## red_billy (Mar 8, 2004)

Are you saying this is reversable? I mean could you he make a full recovery?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If caught early, yes...


----------



## red_billy (Mar 8, 2004)

donH

Would now be early or too late?

Could i break a multivitam tablet I take in half and stuff it into a smelt?

Is it worth all the trouble or do you think I am fighting a losing battle?


----------



## red_billy (Mar 8, 2004)

You have no idea how upset I am about this. I feel like a failure!


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

i think some one said that add salt
i maybe wrong
dont be







try this i know how you feel good luck man


----------



## red_billy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks!

I've decided to try the following:

1. change 20% of the water evey 2 days, add Melafix and place half a multivitamin tablet or garlic pill in it's food (frozen smelt).

With the hole only 2 mills across and the fact that i still don't have a complete answer on what this is, I hope I can reverse whatever is going on, be in HITH or an injury of some sort.

What do you guys think ????


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

i've always heard it's bad to change the water as much as you do, i only do a 20% every 2 or 3 weeks??? my fish have always been fine.


----------



## Guerillah (Apr 11, 2004)

I found this about HITH..

http://www.cichlidfish.com/Adam/hith.html


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

wow man I don't mean to sound critical but if you have been keeping fish or piranha for 25 years , you should have know that doing a water change every 4 days is really bad! And you said that you don't test anymore???????????? Something is telling me you were starting to give up on your piranha before he got sick, and then again maybe not, anyway you should try putting some melifix in and keep the lights off for a little while to see if he pulls through, gl


----------

